# Deadly Season So Far



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Be careful out there. It seems like it’s every other day when the news is coving a death of another snowmobiler.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Be careful out there. It seems like it’s every other day when the news is coving a death of another snowmobiler.


I was thinking that the other day as well. With the speed the machines are capable of now, the full bars along the trails, how fast the trails deteriorate throughout a packed day on the trails, can't believe it doesn't happen more often.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

People often think I am joking when I say I would rather ride at night. I can see headlights for a long ways off as opposed to someone coming around a turn in the day time. Some people just plain drive much faster than they should.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Stupid is, as Stupid does.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

deepwoods said:


> People often think I am joking when I say I would rather ride at night. I can see headlights for a long ways off as opposed to someone coming around a turn in the day time. Some people just plain drive much faster than they should.


I agree. I always felt safer when riding at night.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

deepwoods said:


> People often think I am joking when I say I would rather ride at night. I can see headlights for a long ways off as opposed to someone coming around a turn in the day time. Some people just plain drive much faster than they should.



The advantage if driving at night we can see headlights ahead from the other direction. What I don't like about night riding is ya just know there are guys riding who have been hitting the bars, so now you have speeders and drunks. Not a good combination.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I love riding with the family But realitivly new to the trails. I don’t want anyone hurt. What’s the main cause of these crashes? What should we avoid? Scary


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Divers Down said:


> I love riding with the family But realitivly new to the trails. I don’t want anyone hurt. What’s the main cause of these crashes? What should we avoid? Scary


People, you should avoid people, they are the problem. In all seriousness I wouldn't be too concerned, but definitely be on the defensive. Go early and get back early, less traffic and your back will thank you. Alcohol and speed are the biggest problem. These trails and turns are tight in areas and some people seem to have no regard for others on them. Last year when I was in the yoop some guy decided to cut off the trail into the powder, but did it on the side of oncoming traffic right before a blind turn and cut back on to the trail right as I was coming around the turn cutting off the guy riding the same way as him and me almost hitting him head on. Missed him by an inch. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> I love riding with the family But realitivly new to the trails. I don’t want anyone hurt. What’s the main cause of these crashes? What should we avoid? Scary


Excessive speed and low skill level riders and sometimes alcohol. I witnessed a deadly crash 6 years ago. He missed a turn and went of into the woods and hit a tree. Ride at a reasonable speed and always hug the ride side of the trail. I have had some near misses on left turns where the oncoming rider blew the inside turn and drifted to the outside.

Also If you dont already have them I recommend a studded track and good carbides. I won't ride without them. Be safe out there.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Divers Down said:


> I love riding with the family But realitivly new to the trails. I don’t want anyone hurt. What’s the main cause of these crashes? What should we avoid? Scary


Trees.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Also If you dont already have them I recommend a studded track and good carbides. I won't ride without them. Be safe out there.


I used to stud my short tracks, but now I don't need them with a 144" track.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

MossyHorns said:


> I used to stud my short tracks, but now I don't need them with a 144" track.


Studs can still help if corners get icy

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

MossyHorns said:


> I used to stud my short tracks, but now I don't need them with a 144" track.


Ran fully studded on my 144 Apex. 2-4 pattern for 172 total studs. No amount of track length is going to provide traction on ice. Sled also takes off like a rocket on a hard packed trail.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

SWMbruiser said:


> Studs can still help if corners get icy
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Been riding for 35 years and my sled corners good even on ice. Good carbides are the key for icy corners. Studs help with stopping, but it has never a big deal with my 144.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Ran fully studded on my 144 Apex. 2-4 pattern for 172 total studs. No amount of track length is going to provide traction on ice. Sled also takes off like a rocket on a hard packed trail.


True, but I usually ride on snow. I haven't ridden icy trails in years, but it looks like it could be a little icy this week when I head to GM. Hoping they get the fresh snow they are calling for. 

Those Apex are heavy in the front. I would probably have to stud one too.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another accident in the UP.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

U D said:


> Stupid is, as Stupid does.


Sometimes it is just plain hard to stay outta stupids way.


----------

